# How soon did you get BFP after implant removal?



## Lynzey

Sorry if this is a repeat thread but still thought id ask.

I had my implant out on 25th April 2011, slight bleed (2 day when my usual perios is 5) then nothing. Next period due 31/5/2011, didn't arrive, BFP 2 weeks later.

By these calculations i must have concieved 2-3 weeks after Implant removal. The reason im asking is because everyone i meet (including docs) are baffled by it happening so quick. When i had it removed the doctor told me it could take upto 6 months to concieve!

Im over the moon that it didn't, just a little confused as to why!


----------



## Kyliem87

Hiaa hun, I got mine taken out in March 2010 ...had a period around about 2months later in June and got my first BFP in January/February of 2011 although we had a male sperm factor issue too. Unofrtunately I lost that one in the April but got my next BFP in June (so quite quickly!) and am now 11weeks along tomorrow but everyone is different I was told between 4weeks to 6months :)

Congrats!


----------



## CrazyKitty

Hi! I had my implanon removed 4th May and KNOW I conceived less than a week later but, as my lining was still weak from the implanon, I m/c 23rd. I was not told anything about taking 6months to conceive. I got my BFP Sunday 7th August. You're lucky that your body was in a state able to hold a pregnancy so soon after removal! Congratulations! :) xox


----------



## LilianA

I got my first implant out and concieved the week I took it out but my lining was still weak from the implant I miscarried at 5-6 weeks then concieved my second son 3 months after m/c. this time I took the implant out begining of may and waited 2 months because i didn't want to repeat what happened but first month of trying we fell pregnant :D :cloud9:
my doctor told me that we could get pregnant as soon as implant is removed if its the copper one but the hormonal one (merina) could takes 6 months for the body to get back to normal before being able to concieve.
congrats girlie and I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Jaysmummy

I gotmy Implant taken out on June 30th, had a 2 day slight period a couple of days after, Ovulated around the 17th/18th July and got my BFP 28th of July, so straight away for me too :happydance:

xx


----------



## Jin

It took us around 6 months but my doctor told me that my fertility would go back to normal straight away and that you can get pregnant immediately after having implanon removed. I've heard of some cases of people falling pregnant from having sex two days before implanon removal as sperm can live in the female body for up to five days so if you ovulate right after removal then bam! Of course this does not happen for the majority of people but it's not impossible so I'm not sure why your doctor seemed so baffled. Congratulations though


----------



## PhoenixN

I fell pregnant immediately following mirena removal, not even 1 visit from AF. My doc thinks it's funny as he thought it would take months due to the hormones, PCOS and my age. I was worried about my lining being too thin but after 2 scans due to spotting all is looking good so far.


----------



## xmarzyx06

hiya chick :)

I have 2 children already and with my son I had the implanon removed and got pregnant within 6 months :)
I am currently 9+3 weeks pregnant and got the implanon out the 6th july this year and got pregnant in the 1st month !!! :d 
They say that you are more fertile in the first week of getting the implanon removed but it can take up to 6 months for the hormones to release from your body !! 
The DRS recommed if you are trying for a baby for you to have at least 1 normal peroid before trying !! 

Baby dust to all x x x
Mary x


----------



## Tilly87

When i got pregnant with my daughter in 2007 i had my implant removed in july found out i was pregnant in august with no period or withdrawal bleed in between, so it can sometimes happen very soon, i read after finding out i was pregnant that it only takes 48hrs for the hormones from the implant to leave your system but it can take up to 12months to get a regular cycle x


----------



## Charlie_x

i had the implant in before we started ttc for ds1 i think i had it in for 8 months got it removed nov 22 period came nov 27th and fell pregnant on that cycle x


----------



## Leila Fae

Jin said:


> It took us around 6 months but my doctor told me that my fertility would go back to normal straight away and that you can get pregnant immediately after having implanon removed.

This is what I was told too - the doctor neglected to tell me it could take months for AF to sort herself out. We had an element of male factor and ended up with IVF so the answer to OP's question is 3 years! :dohh:


----------



## momof3wants5

I took my own Mirena out (not recommended) on June 20th, after having it 4+ years, due to major pelvic pain. I only "went in" to check the strings, pulled ever so slightly and thought "Uh-oh, I don't think it was supposed to do that" as it came right out. :dohh: Doc was worried that I pulled it out myself, but when I told him that it came out easier than a tampon, he wondered if it had slipped and that is why I had pain.....okay enough of that story.... No withdrawal bleed, first AF showed on July 5 and we TTC that first month. I wanted to try for a boy, so I waited and waited to the last moment and missed my egg by what must have been only hours! 2nd AF August 2nd, BFP on August 22, 10dpo. 

I had taken Soy Isoflavones in August to strengthen my O and it not only made it a strong O (felt O pain, normally I do not) but it moved my O up to CD10! by CD20 I was BFP! :happydance:

I talk too much! ](*,)


----------



## pagan mummy

I fell pregnant REALLY quickly after having the implant removed. I had it taken out on 15/12/11 and had a positive pregnancy test on 14/01/12 !!!! Me and my friends used to joke that I am really fertile but none of us thought I would get pregnant that quickly. I am now 12 + 2 with baby number 4.

:)


----------



## SammieB86

Lynzey said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat thread but still thought id ask.
> 
> I had my implant out on 25th April 2011, slight bleed (2 day when my usual perios is 5) then nothing. Next period due 31/5/2011, didn't arrive, BFP 2 weeks later.
> 
> By these calculations i must have concieved 2-3 weeks after Implant removal. The reason im asking is because everyone i meet (including docs) are baffled by it happening so quick. When i had it removed the doctor told me it could take upto 6 months to concieve!
> 
> Im over the moon that it didn't, just a little confused as to why!

Hi. Firstly a big congratulations on your :bfp:
I had my implanon in for nearly 3 years and had it removed last September the 15th I think it was. It took me 4 months after having that removed to fall pregnant. Which means I fell pregnant in January. I am now 10 weeks. 
I was starting to get frustrated even though it had only been 4 months and had blood tests, fertility tests etc but I was also diagnosed with Polycystic Ovary Syndrome (PCOS) so I was quite amazed that it only took us 4 months to fall pregnant and not so much longer.
Congrats again on falling pregnant and so fast. xx


----------



## mammytoerin

I had my implanon out on 1st December 2011 to try for number 2, and I've just had a positive pregnancy test this morning!! I have been bursting to share this news somewhere, as I won't tell anyone I know (except family) until 12 weeks! xx
 



Attached Files:







GEDC0968.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mammytoerin

And congratulations to all who have their BFPs, and good luck to those TTC! I'm so sorry I didn't mention that earlier! xx


----------



## SammieB86

mammytoerin said:


> I had my implanon out on 1st December 2011 to try for number 2, and I've just had a positive pregnancy test this morning!! I have been bursting to share this news somewhere, as I won't tell anyone I know (except family) until 12 weeks! xx

Awww that is great news. So happy for you. Fingers crossed for you and Hope you have a healthy 9 or 10 months. 
I couldnt keep mine a secret coz i was so excited. I found out I was pregnant at 4 weeks and told my family the next day (i think it was) and then once they were all told, I told all my friends etc. Im now 10 weeks and it seems to be going so slow coz I found out so early. But cant wait for my first ultrasound in a couple of weeks.


----------



## klw13

Hi all im new to this,
I had my implant removed 8/7/13 after having the implant on and off for 5 years now weve had unprotected sex every 2 days, ive taken 2 home pregnancy tests but both have come up invalid :/ im pretty annoyed as me and partner are very desperate to have a baby. Any advice would be brilliant thanks x


----------



## puggyflump

Last pregnancy had my implant removed and two weeks later bfp!! Dr was shocked and so were we. I even had an extreme sports holiday with my OH and frends booked which i couldn't go on due to getting pregnant so quickly :dohh: 

Happy and healthy 15 month old here with us now :thumbup:


----------



## emily3399

Well I had regular af before removal due about 4th 5th I had nexplanon removed on 18th had reallysore boobs last week theyve settled now and I have eextremely watery discharge but no pink tinges no cramping no sign of af or pregnancy really dnt know whats happening as I was regular before removal??


----------



## Jennifaerie

Emily I take it you're ttc your 4th? I had my implanon removed in January, then had a 7 week cycle due to late ovulation. I got my bfp 4 days before af was due the following month x

Ps bleeding on implant isn't a true period.I would start charting your cycles again when af arrives


----------



## Taidenice18

Got nexplanon out 10/3/16 ( after only having it in 2 and a half months) . Intercourse 10/1,10/5&10/9. Slight bleed only when I wipe , light brown then pink then it stopped. That was from 10/14-15. Period due in 3 days but I feel pregnant. Could I be pregnant


----------

